# French river walleye



## huskydave (Feb 22, 2008)

I caught the fish 2 tears ago and thought I would share. We had over 100 pounds of fish between two boats. Those are between 6-9 pounds.


http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=2008-02-22-1557-12_edited.jpg


----------

